

Chromecast in India-Review - nutanc
http://gxpe.blogspot.in/2013/08/adventures-with-chromecast-in-india.html

======
nutanc
The possibilities with this little device(Chromecast) are endless.

Some nice apps which would be cool if they are built:

1\. Play local audio and video. I think someone has already built an app for
this.

2\. Skype app for Chromecast

3\. I am now building an app which integrates with your phone. While you are
watching the TV, you will now get an alert in the TV when someone calls you
along with information about who is calling you. I hope to finish this in a
couple of months if I get some time.

4\. Alarm app which starts casting some predefined content to the TV at the
specified time.

5\. Fitness app with your own personal trainer on the TV.

Please share any cool apps which you think can be built on the Chromecast

